# Agree or disagree?



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Poll question in poll.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

We need a third response; "Conflicted."


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I generally agree, though there is always Wagner who wrote only couple of operas when you look upon the list, but they consists of so much music that there is still enough space for the composer to reach quite low average.

It's no great discovery anyway that when you go for quantity, the quality drops, whatever you produce - operas or birdhouses.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Aramis said:


> I generally agree, though there is always Wagner who wrote only couple of operas when you look upon the list, but they consists of so much music that there is still enough space for the composer to reach quite low average.
> 
> It's no great discovery anyway that when you go for quantity, the quality drops, whatever you produce - operas or birdhouses.


The Poles have no taste, and you do not betray that tradition!


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

True, this is why Halévy is considered better than Verdi or Wagner.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Chances are, the 1st opera has established mediocrity, never after surmounted (Wagner). In some cases the operas get progressively better-made for awhile as musicianship improves (Verdi). Maybe there is a rare jewel among the industrial diamonds (Berlioz). You see, there is no discernible universal trend, just a panorama of darkness with a few points of light in it (city sky on a cloudless, moonless night).

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Couchie's been a naughty boy again...


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

In the case of Verdi and Mozart there was a general progression of genius the more operas they wrote.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Quality, not quantity, dear Watson! I mean Couchie


----------

